# pb synchronisation iphone



## rom777 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici mon pb pour lequel je ne trouve pas de solutions.
j'ai un imac intel + un iphone 3GS

quand je relie mon iphone au mac, un message itunes apparait:
"l'iphone ne peut pas etre synchronisé. Vous ne possedez pas les autorisations accés suffisantes pour effectuer ces opérations."

les applis sont bien mis a jour mes pas les photos, ni la musique

merci pour vos solutions

rom1


----------



## hovercraft (28 Février 2010)

Salut, 

En attendant que de plus expérimentés te répondent, commence par essayer une réparation des permissions de disque grace a l'utilitaire de disque...
Puis redémarre ton mac, tout sa en laissant branché ton iphone .


----------



## rom777 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

merci, j'ai réparer les autorisations puis redemarrer sans résultat
résultat de la verif:
Réparation des autorisations pour «*disque dur*»
	Lecture de la base de données des autorisations.
	La lecture de la base de données des autorisations peut prendre plusieurs minutes.

Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*private/var/log/secure.log*», elles devraient être -rw-------  au lieu de -rw-r----- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/AirPort Base Station Agent.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-rw-r--  au lieu de lrw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/DVD.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSettings.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSources.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Movies.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Music.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Photos.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Podcasts.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/TV.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BackRow.framework/Versions/A/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*Users/Shared*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*Users/Shared/.localized*».
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpLoad*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*sbin/umount*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/RemoteDesktop.menu/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/bin/quota*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/Extensions/webdav_fs.kext/Contents/Resources/load_webdav*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/sbin/pppd*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/sbin/vpnd*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

Réparation des autorisations terminée


----------



## rom777 (7 Mars 2010)

merci de m'apporter vos solutions à ce pb qui gâche la belle relation entre mon mac et mon iphone, je ne peux plus synchronisé.


----------



## ciloo-electro (7 Mars 2010)

et tu l'aurais pas branché sur un autre ordinateur par hasard? car il se synchronise souvent avec le premier ordi auquel il est connecté. je suis pas une experte mais bon ça peut venir de ça ...


----------



## rom777 (7 Mars 2010)

Bjr et merci pour ta réponse,
non, mon mac et le premier et l'unique ordi en contact avec l'iphone


----------

